# Glamour Shots



## SerenityRaine (Apr 25, 2007)

I saw an ad that they are hiring. Just wondering if anyone works for them. If so, how is the pay? TIA


----------



## MisStarrlight (Apr 26, 2007)

I don't know how the pay is, but I used to know a kid who worked at one of those-it seemed to be a fun job...it seemed to be much different from retail places & more like you're doing photoshoots all day.


----------



## SerenityRaine (May 3, 2007)

yeah thats what I figured and even if its not that great it'd be a good way to earn more experience with photography


----------



## claresauntie (May 4, 2007)

I had a customer who worked for them. She had no idea what she was doing with makeup, and told me so. (not that she needed to tell me- her appearance and her insane questions let me in on the secret)

I asked what she did there, and she said "hair and makeup!". I don't know if that's indicitive of anything, but just thought I'd share...


----------

